# Problème de démarrage : 1 Bip long !



## buissonth (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un MacBook Pro 5.3 qui marchait correctement jusqu'à ce que j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu dessus mais sans succès.

Depuis ce jour, lorsque j'allume mon Mac il émet un long bip et l'écran reste noir, ca ne boot jamais. Je dois éteindre et allumer 5-6 fois avant que le boot se lance et que tout se passe bien.

J'ai voulu réinitialiser la RAM mais j'ai le même phénomène lors que j'appuis sur les 4 touches alt + pomme + r + p ... . Donc impossible de faire un reset RAM....

J'ai aussi essayer de formater et tout réinstaller... Toujours le même phénomène.

Peut être avez-vous d'autres pistes ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ...


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai aussi essayé les barettes de RAM chacune leur tour en en laissant qu'une sur les deux et ca ne marche pas mieux.

C'est possible de faire tourner le mac qu'avec une seule barette de RAM sur les deux ?


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

*
*

*Réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la NVRAM*



Éteignez lordinateur.
Localisez  les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R.  Maintenez ces touches enfoncées simultanément à létape 4.
Allumez lordinateur.
Appuyez  sur Commande-Option-P-R et maintenez ces touches enfoncées. Vous devez  appuyer sur ces touches avant que lécran gris napparaisse.
Maintenez  les touches enfoncées jusquà ce que lordinateur redémarre et que vous  entendiez le bruit de démarrage pour la seconde fois.
Relâchez les touches.
La  PRAM et la NVRAM de votre ordinateur sont réinitialisées à leurs  valeurs par défaut. Les réglages de lhorloge peuvent être réinitialisés  à une date par défaut sur certains modèles.


-------------------​

essaye ça ...il y a aussi la manip ou tu enlève le cordon d'alim et la batterie et l'ordi éteind
tu laisse appuyé 10 secondes sur le bouton power , puis tu remet ta batterie et le cordon alim et rallume. 




Pour répondre a ta question au sujet de la ram , ton ordi peut marcher avec une seule barrette ou même aucune , puisque la carte mère possède un peu de ram ( c etait comme ça sur les ibook )


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

La *Réinitialisation de la PRAM et de la NVRAM *je n'arrive à la faire avec la procédure proposée car apres le premier son de démarrage, il redémarre bien mais fait un BIP long et reste sur écran noir, il ne redémarre pas une deuxième fois.

Je vais essayer la procédure avec la batterie et le cordon ...


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Tu as tenté sans barrette de ram ? sinon je te conseille de booter avec le cd de mac os x et réinstaller mais juste faire une mise a jour en conservant tes fichiers ...

mais je pense que ça viens de ta ram , elle viens d'ou cette ram ?


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai tenté sans barette de RAM, j'ai droit à un bip à intervalle régulier mais pas de boot.

J'ai essayé la procédure de la batterie à enlever et du bouton power. Ca boot juste après que je l'ai fait mais dès que je redémarre ca refait la même chose.

C'est la RAM d'origine pourtant.


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Regarde si ton modèle de mac possède de la ram sur la carte mère au cas ou , l'ibook par exemple avait 256 mo peut etre que ton modele n'a pas de memmoire sur la carte mére ...

dejà le bip a changé lorsque tu a enlevé la ram ... la piste semble bonne


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

j'ai droit à un bip à intervalle régulier mais pas de boot.


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Tu as pas un pote qui aurait la même RAM ? à part tester avec une barette qui marche , j'ai pas de solutions  / 

Sinon tu peux aller chez un marchand prétextant acheter une barrette et tu le met dedans pour être sure que ça marche .. ?


Sinon c'est SAV mais si tu sais pas d'ou ça viens , il peuvent te mettre une grosse quenelle alors que c est pas grand chose


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

Ouai je vais essayer d'en trouver que l'on peut me preter.

C'est un macbook pro 5.3 je pense qu'il n'y en a pas d'intégré sur la carte mère.


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai trouvé un post ou le gars a resolu le problème en mettant son CD d'installation ... faut tester / ça venait d'un problème de disque dur / une table de partition ou je sais pas quoi avait sauté mais le disque etait pas HS ( ça correspond avec une erreur d'install de linux dans ton cas ? )

T'inquiète pas , ça n'a pas l'air tres grave , mais tente une réinstall en conservant des fichiers ( c est une option lors du boot CD )


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

Mais c'est quand même bizarre car j'arrive à booter au bout de 5 fois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Ouai ca correspond !

Mais j'avais déja essayer de réinstaller mac os.

Que dois-je faire de special avec le CD ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h22 ----------

Ok je réinstalle


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Tout s'explique alors  si tu boot au bout de 5 


tu remet ton CD et tu redémarre ... le cd te demandera si tu veux tout effacer ou archiver , tu choisis archiver !

et a l'avenir fais attention


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

Qu'est ce que ca veut dire si je boot au bout de 5 ?


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

ça veut dire que rien n'est cassé mais ton problème est software , ton ordi cherche un boot autre que mac os , donc y'a des scripts qui lui disent , tu peux demarer sur linux ou autre et apres ces echecs , il lance finalement mac os


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

J'ai essayé de réinstaller mais toujours la même chose ... Il n'y a rien a faire pour supprimer le script de boot qui est mal renseigner ?


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Essaye avec une barrette de ram qui marche et as tu un clone de ton disque dur sur un HD externe pour booter dessus ? Par sécurité moi j'ai un disque dur externe de la meme taille que mon disque de macbook et je clone régulièrement mon disque dessus, en cas de pépin , je peux démarrer avec le disque externe ...


Bon de toute façon ton problème vient soit ... de la ram soit d'un bug système de ton disque dur (ce que finalement je pense )

que se passe t il lorsque tu ré install ton système ? les bips continue ?
Cela voudrait dire que lors de l'install , lorsque tu choisis l'option mise a jour et archivage des tes fichiers , le CD n'efface pas complétement ton disque , la partition créer par linux est tjrs là et elle créer une erreur car ubuntu est absent ...

Alors sauvegarde tes infos et fait un formatage total , là tu sera fixé !


----------



## buissonth (28 Mai 2011)

Bon bah j'ai tout formaté et réinstallé, toujours le même problème. 
Je pense que je vais essayé avec un autre disque dur ...


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2011)

Ben il ne te reste plus qu'a mettre une autre barrette de ram pour le test , mais lorsqu'il arrive enfin a booter le bip ne continue quand meme pas hein ?

Après élimination de la ram et du disque dur et du remplacement système ... ben SAV


----------



## buissonth (30 Mai 2011)

Je teste ca ce soir et je te tiens au courant.

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

Avec une clé usb de 16GO tu la plug avant d'allumer ton mac, ensuite tu appuie sur la touche ALT (option) pour voir les disques disponibles;

Là tu insères le DVD d'installation d'origine, et tu lances une installation, sauf que tu installes le mac os sur la clé pas sur le disque dur;

Si l'installation se fait sans pbs (un peu longue car l'usb n'est pas aussi rapide que le disque dur) c'est que ton appareil n'a aucun scy, et que le probleme vient des autorisations de disque dur, si l'installation échoue, alors tu peux suspecter un pbs de hardware.

Pour un pbs de disque dure: répare les autorisation, depuis le DVD d'installation, ça devrait au moins permettre de rebooter sur le mac os X et de lancer une session.

Si c'est un pbs de hardware, alors là t'es bon pour un diagnostique et éventuellement un SAV.

Mon conseille, toujours créer une clé USB de secoure avec MAC OS X de base dessus pour pouvoir booter l'ordi en cas de pbs sur le hardware, c'est pratique, ça évite de perdre du temps et ça dépanne dans l'urgence, sans compter que ça permet de récupérer des données non sauvegardées.

Tiens moi au courant si cela t'as aidé.


----------



## buissonth (31 Mai 2011)

Ok super, je vais tester ca.

Pour info j'ai testé avec de la RAM d'un autre MacBook Pro et même problème.

Je te tiens au courant pour l'essai sur Clé.


----------



## ceremonia (15 Juin 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème suite aussi à l'installation d'Ubuntu.
Je pensais tout d'abord à un problème de boot lié au grub mais après un changement de disque dur, et réinstaller de Mac OS X j'ai toujours le même soucis. Lors du redémarrage, long bip et écran noir.
De plus impossible de reseter la NVRAM avec la commande OPTION+COMMAND+P+R


----------



## buissonth (16 Juin 2011)

Le SAV me dit que la carte mère est HS ... Mais je n'y crois pas trop.


----------



## ceremonia (18 Juin 2011)

J'arrive à booter en forçant le démarrage, ça marche une fois sur 5 mais j'arrive au moins jusqu'à l'écran de login donc effectivement c'est pas un problème de carte mère.
Je vais essayer de reset la NVRAM à la main (mon macbook étant hors garantie..)


----------



## popolito77 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, je vient de tomber sur votre forum en googlisant car je vient de récupérer un macbook pro qui a exactement le même problème décrit plus haut cet a dire 
 Il y a ubuntu dedans, il boot au bout de la 5ème fois et au premier essai de boot il émet un long bip et après plus rien jusqu'au démarage. Je vait tester les astuce donner plus haut mais j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un est venu a bout de ce problème et en plus je ne connait pas mac j'ai toujours été sur pc mais la sa serait pas mal de passer en rolls plutôt qu'en 205 lol.
Alors si quelqu'un connait le problème un grand merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (22 Mai 2012)

Bips = Ram sur pc comme sur mac ... mais bon , y'a peut etre d'autres choses qu je ne connais pas .

Tu dis avoir Ubuntu , une des règles afin déviter tout problèmes est d'installer un nouvel OS sur clef USB ou Disque externe afin de vérifier la stabilité de la machine.
Avec les tailles tjrs croissantes des disques durs , il n'est pas difficile de se réserver une partition de 20 Go pour les tests , ça évite bien des soucis (Méme pour un novel OS X )

Tiens nous au jus .


----------



## popolito77 (23 Mai 2012)

J'ai trouver un autre post qui parle de ce soucis http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...a-une-installation-ubuntu-11-04-a-758032.html .d&#8217;ailleurs j'ai remis lion dedans mais sa me fait toujours la même chose. J'ai sa serait du a l EFI ?? Et la méthode est expliquer ici http://pubmem.wordpress.com/2011/04/...-a-macbook-51/  j'ai bien prit le fichier pour mon mac sur apple mais quand je lance le fichier il me dit que mon mac na pas besoin de mise a jour donc la je sèche, faut il forcer la mise a jour mais comment dans ce cas.
Mais je me rassure car cela veut dire que c'est un problème qui est un peu connut et que certain on réussis a remettre sa bien.
En tout cas merci de votre aide


----------



## jonasfreva (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour , je réouvre ce poste car j'ai exactement le même probleme depuis 1 ans et je compte vendre mon mac donc il faut que je regle ca vite ... j'ai un macbookpro5,5 , alors si vous avez trouvé la solution dite le moi vite please !!


----------



## jonasfreva (23 Septembre 2012)

popolito77 a dit:


> J'ai trouver un autre post qui parle de ce soucis http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...a-une-installation-ubuntu-11-04-a-758032.html .dailleurs j'ai remis lion dedans mais sa me fait toujours la même chose. J'ai sa serait du a l EFI ?? Et la méthode est expliquer ici http://pubmem.wordpress.com/2011/04/...-a-macbook-51/  j'ai bien prit le fichier pour mon mac sur apple mais quand je lance le fichier il me dit que mon mac na pas besoin de mise a jour donc la je sèche, faut il forcer la mise a jour mais comment dans ce cas.
> Mais je me rassure car cela veut dire que c'est un problème qui est un peu connut et que certain on réussis a remettre sa bien.
> En tout cas merci de votre aide



j'ai le meme probleme aidez moi svp c urgent


----------



## jonasfreva (23 Septembre 2012)

jonasfreva a dit:


> j'ai le meme probleme aidez moi svp c urgent



encore moi , je remet des messages car je veux vendre mon mac et que l'acheteur vient bientot , je ne lui vendrai jamais avec ce problème donc il est vraiment très urgent pour moi de le réparer , merci d'avance


----------

